# Keeping Warm



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

This isn't a Vizsla video, but it IS 13 seconds of cuteness! The dog (a Black Lab?) has done this before.  

http://www.lifewithdogs.tv/2011/07/what-a-dog-does-when-its-cold/


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

Ha! Loved that!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Smart dog. Very nice.


----------

